# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Pimsleur Level 1 Text

## haelen

Does anyone have the text for this? 
Thanks,
Tim

----------


## Designation: One

A good place to start looking for it might be the 'Pimsleur - Level 1' thread, right here on the first page of this forum.   ::   
Then look for the post by Grogs.  
One 
P.S. Thanks Grogs, for compiling this text.   ::

----------


## haelen

> A good place to start looking for it might be the 'Pimsleur - Level 1' thread, right here on the first page of this forum.

 Doh! 
Thanks. 
Тим

----------

